# PubMed- Pathogenesis of irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Pathogenesis of irritable bowel syndrome.*

Nihon Shokakibyo Gakkai Zasshi. 2014 Jul;111(7):1323-33

Authors: Fukudo S

PMID: 24998723 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

